# Fish and Fishroom Pics (Lots of pics, load warning!)



## Cory

A lot of you have been to my fish room and seen my fish but there are those of you who haven't and I haven't shared in a while so I figured now was the time! Not the best pictures, but Im a fish keeper not a photographer lol! The pics are a bit older, but not much has changed. There will be tanks here that people who've visited haven't seen also because they were upstairs and not part of the tour as a result . Hope you guys enjoy!

90 Gal Full Tank Shot









Jelly Bean Parrot Female









Mom's Platties









Longfin Albino Bristlenose Plecos









Juvie Zebra Obliquidens









Xystichromis Kyoga Flameback (Bigger and more colourful now)









Julidochromis Marileri Gombe 









Julidochromis Marileri Gombe juvies









Different Longfin Albino Bristlenoses


















Zebra Plecos 


















Endlers


















Hap. Ruby Green Dominant Male



























Yellow Labs


----------



## Cory

Couldn't fit everything in one post due to the image limit so here's the rest lol!

Zebra Obliquiden Males


















Blue Dolphins









Dwarf Neon Rainbows









Very Bad pic of Paratilapia Bleekeri









Rosy Barbs









Full Tank Shot of Upstairs Planted tank in early stage (much better looking these days will update this photo soon)









The Fishroom downstairs


----------



## desjardo

Your parents are gonna kill you! Always a pleasure to see your fish Cory! 
If you haven't dealt with Cory he is a great guy with health fish and tons of knoweledge.


----------



## Riceburner

+1 
great setup...wish I had time to hang around longer when I was there.


----------



## Cory

Thanks A LOT guys. I really take pride in what I do and this is what makes it all worth it. That and the way kids always go crazy when they walk in .


----------



## Ciddian

Cory thats just awesome! I am super impressed with your tanks its amazing...

I hope one day i'll be able to come by for a visit


----------



## Fishfinder

You sir have some very nice tanks, and a serious MTS problem lol!


----------



## newbiefishfanatic

the best tank is the hex tank that i got my endlers from.  other tank are very nice tanks too, and all so bloody clean!


----------



## cisco2025

Thanks Cory for sharing your pics!! Love your tanks...your electric bill must be high!


----------



## conix67

cisco2025 said:


> Thanks Cory for sharing your pics!! Love your tanks...your electric bill must be high!


He's not paying the bill. LoL. I wish I had someone paying the bills for me too 

Nice tanks! A lot have changed since I visited his place. How many zebra plecos you got now?


----------



## Calmer

nice pictures
thanks for the tour


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

that's quite impressive. i am afraid to have that many tanks...lol. then again if i didn't have kids i probably would. how many tanks do you have in total? and how many hours of maintenance do you do weekly?


----------

